# Mein Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen



## Uli (20. Juli 2008)

hi,
ich konnte jetzt schon zweimal beobachten das einer meiner beiden sterlets einen fisch verspeißt hat.der __ sterlet ist ca.0,90-1meter lang und die opfer waren so 6-8 zentimeter.das störfutter scheint denen wohl nicht zu langen.
im net konnte ich aber auch nichts darüber finden das die fische fressen.ich habe mal ein bild von dem täter angehangen.
gruß uli


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

hi, 
die fressen kleine Fische, und auch __ Würmer, und gelegendlich __ Schnecken..
Weiss ich vom Angeln... da ich __ Störe ab und zu Angel.
Und Sterlets sind ja eine Störart!

Allerdings jagen störe nicht wirklich, sondern Fressen sozusagen fast alles Fressbare, was ihnen vor der __ nase hängt, schwimmt oder liegt... also eher schwache oder kranke fische, oder auch kleine, die die gefahr noch nicht so einschätzen können und nicht sofort wegschwimmen.
Gruß Paddy


----------



## stu_fishing (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hallo!
Bei deinem Stör handelt es sich um einen Sibirischen Stör (A.baeri) und keinen Sterlet.

Die meisten __ Störe sind heutzutage leider dermaßen auf das Forellenfutter eingeschossen, dass sie Fische normalerweise ignorieren- da hast du wohl eine Ausnahme erwischt!

lg Thomas


----------



## Uli (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

hallo thomas,
bist du sicher das es kein sterlet ist? wie groß werden die A.baeri?
gruß uli


----------



## Uli (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

hallo thomas,
habe eben noch mal geschaut,es ist definitiv kein sibirischer stör.
http://www.hippocampus-bildarchiv.de/
gruß uli


----------



## Redlisch (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hallo Uli,

meine beiden Acipenser baeri sehen deinem aber sehr ähnlich 

Diese können bis 2m werden.

Allerdings sieht man auf dem Foto keine Details ...

Wie alt ist den der Stör ?

Schau dir mal diese Bilder an !

Axel


----------



## robsig12 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Ich denke es ist kein Sterlet, sondern ein sib. Stör.


----------



## Jürgen-V (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

hi 
ich habe nen sterlet, die werden nicht länger wie 50cm, außerdem sind __ störe
*FRIEDFISCHE*


----------



## Uli (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*



			
				Uli schrieb:
			
		

> habe eben noch mal geschaut,es ist definitiv kein sibirischer stör.


hi,
nachdem ich die bilder von axel gesehen habe ist meine sicherheit dahin.
habe nochmal ein bild angehangen,evtl.kann man darauf ja mehr erkennen.@axel der stör ist ca.3 jahre alt,habe ihn mit ca. 15 zentimeter gekauft.
gruß uli


----------



## stu_fishing (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

@ Uli 
es ist definitiv ein Sibirischer Stör- diese werden bis 2,2 Meter groß und ca 120kg schwer. Beim Sterlet sind die Knochenplatten sowie die die ersten Flossenstrahlen weiß. Einige andere Unterscheidungen gibt es noch aber die sind dann eher etwas für den Fachmann.

Bei der von dir geposteten Seite sind bis auf 2 Fotos alle __ Störe falsch beschriftet.

@ Jürgen und Heike
 Störe sind keine Friedfische sondern reine Carnivoren. Zwar ordnet man sie aktuell nicht den Raubfischen zu, größere Störe können ihren Energiebedarf aber praktisch nur noch durch Fischnahrung decken. Friedfische sind sie in keinster Weise!

LG Thomas


----------



## Uli (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

hallo thomas,
danke für die antwort.da ich ja weiß das du dich sehr gut mit stören auskennst glaube ich dir das aufs wort.für mich bedeutet das mal wieder bagger fahren oder die __ störe abschaffen,schaun wa ma.
gruß uli


----------



## sternhausen (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hallo Uli
Willst du damit sagen das dein sibirischer in 3 Jahren seine Körperlänge versechsfacht hat?
Mit 15cm gekauft, jetzt 3 Jahre alt und 1m lang???
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Redlisch (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hallo,

@Thomas: ich würde es mal so ausdrücken, bis auf wenige Arten (z.B. Huso Huso) gehen __ Störe nicht aktiv auf Fischjagd.

Daher zähle ich den sib. Stör als Friedfisch. Sonst müsste man alle Fleischfressenden Fische (welche __ Würmer,Maden, einen jungfisch zufällig verschlucken oder sonstige tierische Nahrung zusich nehmen) als __ Raubfische bezeichnen.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hallo, 



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uli
> Willst du damit sagen das dein sibirischer in 3 Jahren seine Körperlänge versechsfacht hat?
> Mit 15cm gekauft, jetzt 3 Jahre alt und 1m lang???
> Grüsse sternhausen



Was ist daran so ungewöhnlich ? Wachsen nicht fast alle Fische bis sie 50% ihrer Körpergröße erreicht haben schnell ?

Meine Goldfische z.B. habe ich vor 4 Monaten mit 5cm eingesetzt, sie sind jetzt >15cm ...

Axel


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hi, 
also wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann Zählen Rotfedern auch zu den Friedfischen, trotzdem Angeln man sie mit Maden oder Kleinen Würmern genau so oft und erfolgreich wie mit Mais, also sind dann Rotfedern auch __ Raubfische, nur weil sie Fleisch fressen, aber sie werden zu den Friedfischen gezählt, da ihre hautsächliche Nahrung aus Algen/Pflanzen besteht, 

hier mal ein Beitrag aus einem Forum zum angeln auf Stör

"Mit einer Aalmontage liegt man am besten. Da der Stör den Grund nach Fressbarem aufwühlt, ist eigentlich jede Grundmontage mit Naturköder geeignet. Sogar kleine Köfis funktionieren. Der Stör ist wohl einer der am leichtesten zu fangenden Fische, wenn man auf Nachtangeln steht und es erlaubt ist."

ist aus folgendem Angler Forum:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=8772

Und in diesen Foren werden erfahrungen ausgetausch, die auch wirklich funktionieren und schon oft genug Funktionieren, habe nämlich selber schonmal einen Stör auf Wurm in einem Forellensee gefangen.
Also sie fressen definitiv auch kleinlebewesen, allerdings jagen sie nicht aktiv nach ihnen, sonder fressen sie nur, wenn sie gerade an ihnen "vorbeschwimmen"

Gruß Paddy


----------



## stu_fishing (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> @Thomas: ich würde es mal so ausdrücken, bis auf wenige Arten (z.B. Huso Huso) gehen __ Störe nicht aktiv auf Fischjagd.
> 
> Daher zähle ich den sib. Stör als Friedfisch. Sonst müsste man alle Fleischfressenden Fische (welche __ Würmer,Maden, einen jungfisch zufällig verschlucken oder sonstige tierische Nahrung zusich nehmen) als __ Raubfische bezeichnen.



Es ist richtig das prinzipiell nur der Hausen aktiv auf die Jagd geht, und dies teilweise auch schon im Jugendstadium. Nun ist es aber so dass ein adulter Waxdick, Sibirischer Stör etc. (mit adult meine ich geschlechtsreife Tiere mit mindestens 130cm Körpergröße) seinen Energiebedarf kaum mit Wirbellosen decken kann. Dazu sollte man sich die ursprünglichen Lebensräume dieser Tiere ansehen. In den Ästuarien größer Ströme ist einerseits eine relativ große Trübe gegeben, für welche Störe ausgezeichnete Sinnesorgane entwickelt haben (Barteln, Elektrorezeptoren), zudem wimmelt es in den großen Flußdeltas, sofern nicht zu stark vom Menschen beeinflußt von Kleinfischen welche eine relativ leicht Beute für die Störe darstellen.

Ich verweise auch auf die Sportfischerei in Kanada auf den Weißen Stör(A.transmontanus) in den Strömen entlang der Pazifikküste. Die beiden Hauptfangzeiten sind einerseits im Herbst wenn sich die Störe an den verendeten Lachsen und ihrem Rogen mästen, andererseits im Frühjahr wenn die Störe den Stintschwärmen flußaufwärts folgen.

Leider sind die möglichen Erkenntnisse über die Biologie und Lebensweise der Störe großteils mit dem Rückgang der Bestände flöten gegangen. Von dem Verhalten im Gartenteich (Ach kuck mal mein Stör ist schon 70cm groß, und ganz lieb, der tut keinem Fisch was und frißt nur brav Forellenfutter) auf die Lebensweise in freier Wildbahn zu schließen ist für mich eine zu einfache Sicht der Dinge.

Generell ist die Einteilung in Fried und Raubfische ohnehin zu hinterfragen......mit der Einteilung in herbivor, omnivor und carnivor lässt sich da schon mehr sagen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## sternhausen (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hallo Axel
Nein, für einen sibirischen sicher (vorausgesetzt die Fütterung, Wassertemperatur und Sauerstoffgehalt passen) nicht ungewöhnlich zumal ja der sibirische sowie der Waxdick relativ rasch wachsen.
Nur für einen Sterlet, so wie von uli zu Beginn angenommen, würde es meines Erachtens schon etwas viel sein um es mal so auszudrücken, da ja auch Sterlets den Vorteil im Teich haben nicht so schnell zu wachsen.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hi,

ich muß Thomas hier in jeder Hinsicht absolut Recht geben.

Dies nicht nur, weil er zum Thema Störe der absolute Fachmann ist, sondern auch weil es genauso überall nachzulesen ist.

Ausserdem gibt es wohl keinen Fisch der nicht andere kleinere frisst... oder ??
Wenn ich da nur an meine Kois denke... wenn ich kleiner wäre würden die mich wahrscheinlich auch genüsslich in sich reinsaugen.

Ich saug jetzt noch ein Bier in mich rein... gute Nacht !!


----------



## Uli (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uli
> Willst du damit sagen das dein sibirischer in 3 Jahren seine Körperlänge versechsfacht hat?
> Mit 15cm gekauft, jetzt 3 Jahre alt und 1m lang???
> Grüsse sternhausen


hallo sternhausen,
ich habe ihn natürlich nicht gemessen sondern nur geschätzt.diese 
0,9-1meter habe ich per auge nach einem 60 zentimeter koi festgelegt,
gruß uli


----------



## Redlisch (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hallo


			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Dies nicht nur, weil er zum Thema __ Störe der absolute Fachmann ist, sondern auch weil es genauso überall nachzulesen ist.



das ist ja schön das man mal einen Fachmann für das Thema Störe hat.
Viel kann man ja darüber nicht lesen ...

Vielleicht kann er uns ja ein paar Tipps geben was man den Stören noch vorsetzen kann ausser den Pallets.
Ich denke mal das auf ihren Futterplan auch etwas Abwechlung nicht schaden kann.
Die ganzen Zuchtfarmen und Kaviarproduzenten füttern ja leider auch nur ihre spezielle Palletmischung, aber für die sind es ja auch nur Mastvieh oder Kaviarlieferant. Zumindest kann man da erfahren aus was sich das Futter zusammensetzt, also was drinn sein sollte.

Axel


----------



## stu_fishing (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Prinzipell alles was ihrer natürlichen Nahurng entspricht: kleine Fischchen, __ Schnecken, Regenwürmer, Muschelfleisch, Shrimps, (gefrorene) Mückenlarven, Fischrogen, weiters werden auch Käse(Gouda), Rollmöpse und Frolic gerne genommen.

Es gibte jedoch zwei Probleme:
Erstens sind viele __ Störe schon dermaßen auf Pellets eingeschossen, dass Naturnahrung liegen gelassen wird. Meine größeren Fische ignorieren zB Fischlaich, tote Fische und Frolic, sind aber verrückt nach Mückenlarven und Gouda (an einem mir bekannten See werden Störe fast nur mit Frolic und Gouda gefangen). Auch die Bachflohkrebse und Tauwürmer werden vertilgt. Bei meinen Jungfischen(aktuell Hausen) mische ich regelmäßig Frostfutter (rote und schwarze Mückenlarven) unter die Pellets um die Fische neben dem Kunstfutter auch auf Naturfutter zu trainieren.

Zweitens gibt es das Problem das Kunstfutter gewöhnte Fische durch Fütterung mit anderem Materialien aufhören Kunstfutter zu fressen. So nimmt zB ein 160cm Hausen eines Bekannten kein Kunstfuttermehr, da er jahrelang Fischinnereien bekam- er hat inzwischen eher den Bau eines Sternhausen.
Diese Fische magern dann bei geringer Naturfuttermenge stark ab, und sind kaum mehr an Kunstfutter zu gewöhnen. Nicht umsonst ist in der Störzucht die Phase der Umstellung von Natur auf feinste Pellet und Granulatfütterung eine der heikelsten Phasen überhaupt.

Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hallo,

erstmal Danke an Thomas für die Info`s.

Was mir aufgefallen ist bei "künstlichen" Störfutter:

Bei dem Störfutter für die Fischfarmen wird Kupfer nachträglich zugesetzt.
6mg pro Kg.

Kann es sein das Kupfer als Spurenelement wichtig für __ Störe ist ?

Ich habe heute einen Sack Störfutter aus Norwegen von einem der größten Produzenten von Futter für Fischfarmen bekommen, da staunte ich nicht schlecht als das draufstand das ausser Vitaminen auch Kupfer (Kupfer IV Sulfat-Pentahydrat ;Cu(OH2)4) zugesetzt wurde.

Axel


----------



## stu_fishing (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein  Sterlet ernährt sich von fischen*

Hallo Axel! 

Kupfer als Zusatz ist mir neu, bzw. habe ich mich damit bis jetzt nicht beschäftigt! Ich habe allerdings ein schlaues Buch in dem ich das noch nachlesen werde!

Eine (nicht ganz ernst zunehmende!!!!)Theorie: da Junge __ Störe anfällig für Fadenalgen sind wollen Futtermittelhersteller über Kupfergaben im Futter das Algenwachstum hemmen? (wobei zu klären wäre inwiefern das Kupfer von den Stören aufgenommen bzw. ausgeschieden wird)

lg Thomas


----------

